# Which Custom to buy Hanko/BOSS/Barrel?



## ridnovir (Mar 2, 2018)

I am in the market for a custom light with triple emitters. Which maker would you suggest?
I am debating between Hanko, Oveready Boss on Barrel Flashlight. Does anyone has experience with these flashlights. Which one of these three is better? Which one you would go for? Seems Hanko is only available through lottery sales on Fb which is not ideal. Please suggest other comparable lights I should consider.


----------



## archimedes (Mar 2, 2018)

*Re: Which Custom to buy?*

... thread moved to "Custom" subforum ...


----------



## nfetterly (Mar 2, 2018)

*Re: Which Custom to buy?*

You cannot get any better group to deal with than Oveready. If they have an issue they deal with it in absolutely top rate fashion. I highly recommend the Boss / V5 triple. I've got ~8 of the heads (one drop in, one "one off" custom). Very flexible, programmable - if that is what you want. Fantastic product and fantastic group to buy from. If you can afford it, it's a no brainer. I prefer the 18650 sized body but typically run an 18650 vs two 18350s.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Mar 2, 2018)

ridnovir said:


> I am in the market for a custom light with triple emitters. Which maker would you suggest?
> I am debating between Hanko, Oveready Boss on Barrel Flashlight. Does anyone has experience with these flashlights. Which one of these three is better? Which one you would go for? Seems Hanko is only available through lottery sales on Fb which is not ideal. Please suggest other comparable lights I should consider.



What do you want the light to do and to be?

Do you like the 'twisted' Timascus looking metal work, do you want a powerful output, do you like the tritium inserts many custom makers incorporate into the metal work? Do you just want a custom because it's a usable piece of ART?

Chris


----------



## wimmer21 (Mar 2, 2018)

I would also take a look at Okluma.


----------



## ridnovir (Mar 2, 2018)

ChrisGarrett said:


> What do you want the light to do and to be?
> 
> Do you like the 'twisted' Timascus looking metal work, do you want a powerful output, do you like the tritium inserts many custom makers incorporate into the metal work? Do you just want a custom because it's a usable piece of ART?
> 
> Chris



I want a custom as usable work of art. However, I would like a decent performance and quality materials as well. Aesthetically Hanko Gunner appeals to me the most but I am not sure what emitters they are running and it is next to impossible to get. I like 219C that BOSS and Barrel are offering but not sure if they are on the same level as Hanko.


----------



## nfetterly (Mar 2, 2018)

Consider Sigma Customs by ThetaSigma. I had three of his and sold the original triple, kept the one that has the same innards as the OR Boss.

Handmade, does very nice work. Difficult to get, not as fancy as Hanko. 

I've got a niiiicccceee customized (by ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond) McGizmo Haiku triple that I'm considering selling if you're interested (I've never used it). I can PM you the link where I bought it if you're interested.


----------



## nbp (Mar 2, 2018)

wimmer21 said:


> I would also take a look at Okluma.



Yes, Okluma is awesome. BOSS is also a great option. Love both of these lights. If you like brass, Adventure Sport brass triple is a super value with ridiculous output too.


----------



## the0dore3524 (Mar 2, 2018)

ridnovir said:


> I want a custom as usable work of art. However, I would like a decent performance and quality materials as well. Aesthetically Hanko Gunner appeals to me the most but I am not sure what emitters they are running and it is next to impossible to get. I like 219C that BOSS and Barrel are offering but not sure if they are on the same level as Hanko.



If you are going off of LED, there isn’t much of a difference between them. Most of the lights you mention use off-the-shelf drivers that can be had for very little. I believe that the driver in a stock Hanko is just a basic QLITE. Most of the money in these lights is in the machining of the body; the extreme tolerances and skill required to make them is considerable. The driver in a stock Barrel is an H17F. It’s a big step-up from the QLITE and offers full programmability. Of the three you mentioned though, the BOSS actually has the most advanced driver...the 371D. Full optical wireless programming and a myriad options. 

Of course you can also always put a 371d or H17F in a Hanko or Okluma if funds permit [emoji6]


----------



## U2v5 (Mar 2, 2018)

“Custom” almost implies “art”. 

I can only speak to the BOSS systems. I have a Titanium BOSS and gave my Son a satin black BOSS. The BOSS bodies are elegant and difficult to machine. Not sure how they are executing the Titanium BOSS! A testament to wonderful execution with a challenging material. 

I’m a huge fan of the v5 driver and its optical programming.


----------



## wimmer21 (Mar 2, 2018)

You might want to focus on the lights mentioned and set the Hanko as a grail that you MIGHT one day acquire. They're so popular you could play the lottos for years and not get picked. If you really really have to have one (I did. lol) you can hawk the web and catch one for around $1,500 or more depending whether it has a special SF clip. And if it's a rare exotic... oh baby! 

Good luck and God's speed


----------



## Random Dan (Mar 2, 2018)

My BOSS is the most I've ever payed for a light by a wide margin. If you've got the money though I would highly recommend it. Compared to other triples, you get:
-Battery support for 18350, 18650, CR123.
-Unique styling coupled with excellent ergonomics
-One of the most advanced drivers you can find in a flashlight, with easy to use programming and special features
-Well-designed pocket clip
-And support from a highly reputable company

If I could only keep two lights it would be my HDS Rotary and BOSS.
-


----------



## Croquette (Mar 4, 2018)

Or a modded haiku... 
BOSS, okluma with h17f, hanko, barrel. They are all great. Pick the one you prefer.


----------



## ridnovir (Mar 5, 2018)

Thank you for all of the suggestions. Since I "need" a light now I have decided to go for BOSS which is more readily available. However, just when I was about to purchase Ti version it has disappeared form the site.. sigh.. Oh well I will be on the look out for whichever custom (out of the BOSS, Okluma, Hanko, Barrel) will be on offer first and go for it.


----------



## wimmer21 (Mar 5, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1473077852801348&id=209701434&substory_index=86


----------



## ridnovir (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks wimmer21. I am actually on Flashlight Fanatics but 70 is not for me I like form factor of 35. Keeping my fingers crossed for a positive result on a Barrel SUS that is happening now.


----------



## Espionage Studio (Mar 12, 2018)

You are in luck, Oveready just dropped some new Frosty Ti lights recently.


ridnovir said:


> Thank you for all of the suggestions. Since I "need" a light now I have decided to go for BOSS which is more readily available. However, just when I was about to purchase Ti version it has disappeared form the site.. sigh.. Oh well I will be on the look out for whichever custom (out of the BOSS, Okluma, Hanko, Barrel) will be on offer first and go for it.


----------



## Mobileschoney (Apr 27, 2018)

Hey Espionage Studio, I just tried sending you a PM but your inbox is full. I have a question for you, maybe you could message me. 
Thanks!
Phil


----------



## Dingle1911 (Apr 29, 2018)

I don't think there is a wrong choice from the lights you listed. I can also attest to the customer service provided by Jeff Hanks which was excellent. The Oveready v5 light engine is amazing, the programing options give you the ability to make completely different lights.


----------

